# Aikido and combat effectiveness



## samurai69 (Aug 17, 2006)

*This is part of a larger essay on aikido - i think it starts to answer some of the questions many non-aikidoka have regarding aikido*

*



Aikido and combat effectiveness 

Click to expand...

*


> *
> Many practitioners of aikido (from beginners to advanced students) have concerns about the practical self-defense value of aikido as a martial art. The attacks as practiced in the dojo are frequently unrealistic and may delivered without much speed or power. The concerns here are legitimate, but may, perhaps, be redressed.
> 
> In the first place, it is important to realize that aikido techniques are usually practiced against stylized and idealized attacks. This makes it easier for students to learn the general patterns of aikido movement. As students become more advanced, the speed and power of attacks should be increased, and students should learn to adapt the basic strategies of aikido movement to a broader variety of attacks.
> ...


----------



## pstarr (Aug 17, 2006)

Very well done!  Yes, O-Sensei once said that, "90% of aikido is atemi."  This is an area which many aikido school all but ignore nowadays and I believe that it makes their art so much less effective.

Additionally, it would seem that the current form of aikido (as per the hombu) is not directed at developing combat skills.  I wonder if perhaps this has been done to make the art more palatable for Western tastes - to foster the growth of aikido worldwide...?

In any case, your comments are right on the mark!


----------



## MartialIntent (Aug 17, 2006)

samurai69, thanks for posting this!



> *and it may very well be true that other martial arts are more combat effective than aikido.*


Agree with this certainly, simply because combat in general terms equates to *fighting* whereas the point of utilising Aikido in a situation of conflict is not to engage in combat but to _resolve_ it though the techniques which are deliberately non-opposing and instead re-directing.



> *Aikido may be ill-suited to conflicts where one would provoke an adversary to fight. While there are some who view this as a shortcoming or a liability, there are others who see this as demonstrating the foolhardiness of provoking fights.*


I think there are few genuine martial artists who would disagree with that from whatever art and whatever style. To provoke fights deliberately is, imo, contrary to the ethos of most practitioners.

I'd agree with pstarr's comment


			
				pstarr said:
			
		

> I wonder if perhaps this has been done to make the art more palatable for Western tastes


And again would be slightly concerned that in order to achieve this subtle flavoring of Aikido to suit [dare I say it] _unrefined_ palates in the west, that a great deal of what drives Aikido would necessarily be sacrificed to practitioners who simply seek a quick and probably adulterated fix of techniques.

Good post though!

Respects!


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 17, 2006)

Definitely a good find!  Even sadder for non Aikidoka, or better explained as "new scool" martial artists coming up in a time where Mcdojos and watered down styles were the norm, and their source of reference, is that their styles, also practiced things slow and precise, in the old days. That's how the Old masters got so good..Careful focus on the details of the movements.


----------

